

Things You Never Knew About Space - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/things-you-never-knew-about-space/

======
ColinWright
Except I knew all of those, so the title is wrong.

Checking your profile, I see that you've submitted dozens of URLs, all from
the same web site, very very few getting any up-votes at all. And you've made
no comments. None.

Do you actually engage with this site at all, or are you just submitting stuff
to get readers, rather than because you think it's appropriate? Have you any
connection with the site?

